# Will This Work(pics included)



## sprung22 (Jun 6, 2010)

My father is building these bed's with the hopes of putting this particular tree in it http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/WillowHybrid.htm My question is this.What is the root structure like with this type of tree?The beds measure 6'x13',and are built using dry stack block construction(very strong) He is wanting to put 2 of these trees in each bed.With that type of room is there any chance the root structures of these particular trees could possibly blow out the sides of the wall?Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AIM (Jun 8, 2010)

I can't really say for sure but I doubt the roots will damage the block. At least not for a long time. Those hybrid willows don't get that big or live that long either so I would just guess you'll be OK.

I don't remember ever seeing one more than 12" or so at the base but tree size may have nothing to do with the root system.


----------



## brnchbrkr (Jun 8, 2010)

Plant vegetables or perrenials in the cinder block containers.

Move the Willows as far back as possible to the property line...perferable in a slewish like setting where you won't have to clean up after them...but get the enjoyment of seeing them sway in the breeze and also blocking out the neighbor's.

Not knowing the exact species...most willows ...can be known as a dirty tree because every day, a few branches will be on the ground...

I


----------

